# Danish: Gissur (personal name pronunciation)



## Stoggler

Hi

I'm off to Copenhagen in a couple of days and I need to call a chap called Gissur to arrange access to the booked accommodation, and I'd like to be able to pronounce his name correctly.  I'm more concerned about the initial consonant: being familiar with Swedish I'm inclined to pronounce it as a /j/ but Danish may well have a hard /g/ sound before front vowels (it does after all in words like gift).  I assume it's a Danish name (I'm aware that it's an Icelandic name).

So how should the first sound in Gissur be pronounced?

Thanks


----------



## Billebob

As this is the first time I've heard that name, I would assume it to be of foreign origin and default to the English proncouncation, with a /j/. A non english speaking Dane would however most likely go for the /g/.


----------



## Stoggler

Thanks Billebob

Using the information on this website, there are only three people in the whole of Denmark with that name, so I wonder if the guy I need to call is in fact Icelandic (an equivalent Icelandic website has a total of 64 people with that name in Iceland).


----------



## xrisr

If he is Icelandic, the pronunciation would be 
   /cɪsɤr/
I am not an Icelandic speaker - but that is the pronunciation shown in the Hjal database,
http://www.málföng.is/?pg=hjal
Don't forget to roll the 'r'!


----------



## Segorian

It is an Icelandic name. Pronounce like this: _gi_ as in 'gift'; _ss_ as in 'miss'; _ur_ roughly a schwa followed by an r formed where a rolled r is formed, but without rolling it (just touching with the tongue; this is typical for a final r in Icelandic). The accent is on the first syllable; the second syllable is very light.


----------



## bicontinental

...this is presumably a Dane with an Icelandic name, so the pronunciation of his name could definitely be influenced by Danish pronunciation rules. In this case it shouldn't make too much of a difference, though.

Regardless, if I were you I'd take a stab at it using Segorian's guidelines above, followed by a "...did I pronounce your name correctly?"

Bic.


----------



## Segorian

My bet is on this being a born and bred Icelander. According to Registers Iceland, there are three of those with this name living in Denmark, and since Statistics Denmark lists three Gissurs, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Stoggler

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Dan2

Billebob said:


> I would assume it to be of foreign origin and default to the English proncouncation, with a /j/.


Hi Billebob...  I don't understand this comment - an English g- is never pronounced /j/.  Are you thinking of Swedish and Norwegian "g" (before front vowels) or am I missing your point?  Thanks.  -Dan


----------

